# El 74ls193 no me funciona correctamente



## Camilo_18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lo que sucede es que necesito hacer un contador con un 74ls193 y ya he realizado las conexiones como dice en los foros, pero no me cuenta nada, a vecez se prenden los led's y a vecez no se prenden, pero igual cuando se prenden, no lo hacen en orden. Y no se porque sucede esto, si tienen una respuesta por favor ayudenme.

Agradesco su colaboracion para lo mas pronto posible


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cómo es tu circuito?.
Puedes publicarlo.Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Camilo_18 (Jun 26, 2008)

Lo que sucede es que tengo q realizar un contador, pero conecto el 74ls193 y no me cuenta nada, le agradeceria si me puede mandar un diseño donde especifiquen como se debe conectar.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2008)

Hola.
El 74193 es un contador binario (0,1....9,A,B,,,F), el 74192 es un contador decimal (0,1,,,9).
Mira el circuito, cada vez que presionas SW1 cambia al siguiente número.
Los terminales (patas) del 74192 son iguales a las del 74193.
Chao.
elaficionado.

El archivo .rar tiene el circuito en el simulador Livewire.


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 13, 2010)

y que pasa si en vez del 74LS192 le pongo el 74LS193


----------



## Rodo2012 (Oct 13, 2010)

Y asi? El archivo adjunto es un contador de 0 al 15 en binario. El 74LS193 es un contador ascendente y descendente.


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 14, 2010)

bueno la verdad es que tengo un proyecto en la universidad de digital y el profesor nos pidio hacer un contador de personas como el que tienen los buses aqui en Nicaragua no se en tu pais
bueno te lo detallo:
cuando pase una persona por barras electronicas el sensor me tiene que  enviar una señal al 74LS192 pero ocurre que aqui en nicaragua solo he hallado el 74LS193 y me indagado que son bastante parecido en cuanto su funcion pero que con el 74LS193 tengo que modificarlo con unas compuertas logicas con unas NAND si mal no recuerdo si tienes ese disiño y me lo publicas te lo agradeceria.......
Una ultima cosa ese contador que publicastes en que esta montado..... para asi bucar el instalador


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola jrg06

Los contadores 74192 y 193 son un tanto diferentes respecto a su conteo. Uno es Binario(193) y el Otro es BCD(192).
Desde luego que se podrían utilizar uno por el otro pero si el sistema donde se utilice es decimal habría que agregar una circuiteria al 193 para que solo cuente del 0 al 9. 
El circuito que te adjunto está desarrollado con el software CircuitMaker.

El circuito contenido en el .RAR de Rodo2012 está desarrollado con el SoftWare ISIS de Proteus.

Para el contador de personas visita estos enlaces. Probablemente exista mas información aquí en el foro pero de momento solo eso encontré.


Mensaje #8 desarrollado con LiveWirehttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-4029-barreras-infrarrojas-14784/ 
Mensaje #1 desarrollado con LiveWire De RaulVega90https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-objeto-duda-33820/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos
Gracias por los datos, creo que con toda la informacion que me facilitastes ya puedo dar un paso firme para mi proyecto voy a tratar de conseguir el IC 74LS192 para que se me haga mas facil, y cualquier cosa yo te informo, y de nuevo muchas gracias por tu apoyo..................................
Att. Jorge : )!!!


----------



## jrg06 (Oct 26, 2010)

tengo una pregunta, baje un contador esta montado en livewire y el problema que tengo es que lo quiero pasar a PCB y no se me completa la circuiteria en un 100% me genera un monton de puentes alguien sabe cual es la opcion para que quede bien el circuito, adjunto el archivo para ver si me ayudan


----------



## Rodo2012 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola,
En qué programa estas diseñando tu PCB? pero creo que en cualquier programa que lo diseñes siempre te resultarán uno que otro puente, en tu caso dices muchos.
Yo para evitar esto realizo mis PCBs con cualquier diseñador de gráficos (CorelDraw, FreeHand),
se tarda más, pero al final el circuito queda más personalizado, además es muy didáctico.
Si tienes que realizar una sola placa, también puedes intentar con un marcador indeleble (esos para CD). Si al final de todos modos te queda algún puente, no tengas miedo, con paciencia lo lograrás...


----------



## SebastianConvers (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola! Buenas noches. intento hacer el segundero de un reloj, con el 74Ls193. Si se dan cuenta, cuando se conecta de la manera en que MrCarlos lo hizo (Que también fué mi manera de conexión) el Contador hace su proceso de 0 a 9 normalmente pero cuando llega al siguiente dato pasa rápidamente (más de lo normal) y vuelve a comenzar. En mi circuito sucede lo mismo y no sé cómo arreglarlo. Estoy desesperado pues tampoco sé cómo usar el Carry y el Borrow, que funcionan a la perfección con el 192. Agradezco si alguien me pudiera colaborar diciéndome cómo hacer que funcione bien el segundero (Sin que aparezca el 60 si no hasta el 59) o si me pudiese plantear el diseño. Un gran abrazo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola SebastianConvers

En el 74LS193 Las entradas Para El Clock son CPD, CPU. 

CPD es para que el contador cuente hacia abajo, 
CPU es para que el contador cuente hacia arriba.
Cualquiera de ellas que no se utilice debe conectarse al Vcc.

Los Carry y Borrow que mencionas supongo te refieres a las salidas del contador llamadas TCD, TCU. No hay Borrow, solo Carry.

TCD va al CPD del siguiente contador cuando están contando hacia abajo.
TCU va al CPU del siguiente contador cuando están contando hacia arriba.

Lo del circuito que adjuntaste te envío una imagen con las conexiones pertinentes.
Cualquier parpadeo que notes, unos instantes el 60, es debido a la rapidez del SoftWare CircuitMaker.
En el mundo real no se nota eso pues ocurre a la velocidad de la LUZ.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SebastianConvers (Oct 28, 2010)

Mr Carlos, no sabe como me alivia saber que el 60 y el 10 no se alcanzan a ver en el conteo. Éso era lo que me tenía realmente procupado. le agradezco y lo felicito por su manera de explicar las cosas. Continuarñe con mi proyecto, y le agradecería que estuviese un poco al tanto, porque es mi proyecto de grado, y se me presentan varios inconvenientes. De nuevo le agradezco y un saludo Gigante!. Ahora, si quiero agregar un minutero, a dónde conectaría el CPU de las unidades del Minutero? En que ocasión podría utilizar el Carry?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola SebastianConvers

Si el diagrama que presentaste es el contador de segundos la salida de la compuerta U6A NAND se conecta al CPU del contador de las unidades para el Minutero.

El Carry se utiliza cuando están contando libremente los 74LS193.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah ok, MrCarlos. Ya he avanzado los minutos y los segundos del reloj. Ahora he llegado a las horas y me he encontrado con un problema  y es que, cuando programo las unidades para que lleguen hasta 9, obviamente llegan hasta 9 XD. Resulta que la final necesito que legue a 4, y pues obviamnete llegara a 29. como puedo hacer para que llegue a 24? les envio un saludo y un abrazo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

La secuencia de conteo para un reloj de 24 Hrs. Es +/- así:

00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, Al Siguiente Pulso Restablece a 0 las unidades y cuenta + 1 Decena.
10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, Al Siguiente Pulso Restablece a 0 las unidades y cuenta + 1 Decena.
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, Reset a -> 00. Unidades y Decenas.

Así que se debe detectar cuando el contador de las unidades llegue a 10 y cuando los contadores lleguen a 24.
Analiza el Circuito Contenido en la Imagen Adjunta.

La compuerta A está detectando cuando el contador de unidades llega a 10 y genera las señales MRu y CDUd.
MRu Restablece el contador de unidades, como este no genera la señal de TCU pues no llega hasta el 15, esta misma señal se utiliza para contar 1 hora más por medio de CPUd.

La compuerta C hace lo mismo, restablece el contador de las decenas, cuando llega a 10(Decenas).

Las compuertas B y D son para restablecer su respectivo contador, ya sea en 10 “o” en 24.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah OK, MrCarlos, ahi le logre entender alguito de lo que me explico, ahora mi otra duda es que no se como conectar dicho circuito que me enviaste, al de minutos y segundos que yo ya tenia diseñados.

Aparte el reloj tiene que ser militar y normal, osea que con un suiche (imagino yo) activo o desactivo si quiero que ande en hora militar o en hora normal, y en hora normal me tiene que aparecer lo de am y pm.

Espero que me puedas colaborar.

Muchisisimas gracias.

Buen dia y un gran abrazo!! 

PD: En hora normal me refiero que llega hasta 1, 2 ,3 ,4 , 5 ,6 7,8 ,9, 10, 11,12...

PD: Adjunto el archivo de lo que llevo hecho hasta ahora. Si ahi algun error espero me puedas ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Primero los segundos, luego los minutos, posteriormente como conectar los segundos con los minutos, después las horas y ahora como conectar los minutos con las horas.

Además, el reloj ahora va a ser de Formatos 12 y 24 Hrs. Por medio de un conmutdor.
Qué sigue ?. supongo que un circuito para ponerlo a tiempo y luego hacerlo que tenga alarma....

Analiza todo el circuito que ya tienes, segundos, minutos, horas detenidamente. Concentrate en cómo los contadores de los segundos envian un pulso a los contadores de los minutos. De ese mismo modo se conecta el Pulso de los minutos hacia las horas.

Para hacer el reloj 12/24 Hrs. Te sugiero hacerlo con 74190 en lugar de 74193, sería más facil y menos circuitería.

Desempaca en archivo que viene adjunto para que los analizas y determines como conectar el Clock a los contadores de Horas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 1, 2010)

Ah veo MrCarlos, lo que sucede es que es mi proyecto de grado, y obligatoriamente tiene que ser con el 193....otra cosa, el circuito que me mandaste porque las horas comienzan al mismo tiempo que los segundos??...simulalo y veras.....Espero me puedas seguir colaborando MrCarlos, ya que has sido una parte vital para poder ir en donde voy en el tema de mi proyecto.

Hasta luego y un gran abrazo!

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Si el proyecto debe ser con 74193 pues hay que seguir adelante.

El cirquito que te mandé es para analizarlo y descubrir a donde conectar la señal de Clock para las Horas.
Fíjate como están conectados los segundos con los minutos. De dónde sale el pulso hacia los minutos.

Tienes que quitar el PULSER de las horas y ahí conectar el pulso que sale de los minutos.

Dicho de otro modo, tienes que quitar el Generador De Pulsos 2 y en su lugar conectar una señal que saldría de los contadores de minutos. Es igual que entre los contadores de segundos y minutos.

Pero Tú tienes que descubrirlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 1, 2010)

Listo MrCarlos ahi logre conectar bien los cables que se dirijen hacia el contador de las horas..ahora sera pasar al siguiente paso, el cual consta de aplicar el conmutador para cambiar el formato de la hora de 24 a 12, o de 12 a 24, y tambien falta agregarle lo de am y pm. 

Muchas gracias y un  gran abrazo.

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.

Nuevamente gracias.

PD: Anexo el circuito que complete.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Orlando Carrera

Orlando, Orlando lo único que tenias que hacer era quitar el generador de pulsos 2 y agregar una línea entre el contador de minutos y el de horas.

Pero en fin lo lograste.

Vamos a trabajar solo con los contadores de Horas así que lo copiaremos en una nueva Hoja. No olvides entre que y que estaban enlazados los contadores de minutos y horas.

Quitaré los Display’s, los decodificadores y en su lugar pondré Display’s Hexagecimales y Display’s Lógicos(No LED’s). Esto es con el fin de hacer más pequeño el diagrama y poderlo ver más grande(No es contradicción).
Agregaré el Generador de pulsos 2 para poder analizar, funcionando, el sistema 12/24 Hrs.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola MrCarlos, si gracias a tus explicaciones bien explicitas pude llegar a hacer eso, y lo mas importante a entenderlo, ahora sigue el sistema 12/24, entonces estoy al tanto de lo que me digas que toca hacer.


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 1, 2010)

Disculpa Mr Carlos. Quisiera saber, cómo puedo hacer para cambiar el contador de 12 a 24? Es decir, necesito que el reloj sea Militar y hora normal; Qué debo hacer en ése caso?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo y Sebastian

Las secuencias de conteo del reloj están descritas abajo

Secuencia Para Modo 24 Hrs.
00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, Al Siguiente Pulso Restablece a 0 las unidades y cuenta + 1 Decena.
10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, Al Siguiente Pulso Restablece a 0 las unidades y cuenta + 1 Decena.
20, 21, 22, 23, 24, Reset a -> 00. Unidades y Decenas.

Secuencia Para Modo 12 Hrs.
01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, 12, 13, Restablecer a 01
& Cambio de Indicadore(s) AM. PM.

He agregado una compuerta AND de 3 entradas “F” para detectar cuando el contador de hora llegue a 13.
Y 2 Flip-Flop’s Para el anuncio de AM. PM.

Con este pulso (13) hay que hacer varias cosas:
Restablecer el contador de Decenas a 0.
Restablecer el contador de unidades a 1. Utilizando su entrada D0 y PL.
Cambiar las salidas Q de cualquier Flip-Flop que elijas utilizar (JK ó D) que indicarán AM. o PM.

Por medio de otra circuiteria y un conmutador hay que “Seleccionar” que el sistema, de las horas, se restablezca a 00 (Modo 24 Hrs) ó se restablezca a 01 (Modo 12 Hrs).

Crees poder hacerlo. Dame tus ideas de cómo y con qué hacerlo.
¡ Animo, ¡ ya solo te falta esto.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: L1 es solo para visualizar que se genera h13.


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 1, 2010)

Creo que ya casi coronamos, y no está de más volverle a agradecer, pues en verdad se ha convertido en una persona muy especial dentro de nuestro proyecto pues es quien nos ha ayudado a sacarlo adelante. No hay manera de agradecerle, lo que ninguno en nuestra ciudad se atrevió a hacer desinteresadamente. Quisiera preguntar, cual es la diferencia, en usar compuertas And + or, y las nand en los diferentes contadores. recuerda que al principio le envié misegundero con Compuertas Nand? Ahora lo hacemos con And. A qué se debe el utilizar cada una?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola SebastianConvers

Si recuerdo tu segundero con compuertas NAND.

Habría que ver para qué se van a utilizar las diferentes compuertas.

Para explicar el por qué utilizar determinada compuerta hay que memorizar sus STATEMENTS.(Estatutos ó Declaraciones ó Reglas).

AND:...Cuando todas sus entradas sean 1 la salida será 1.
NAND: Cuando todas sus entradas sean 1 la salida será 0.
OR:.....Cualquier 1 en sus entradas la salida será 1.
NOR:...Cualquier 1 en sus entradas la salida será 0.
XOR:...Cuando sus entradas son diferentes la salida es 1.
XNOR:.Cuando sus entradas son diferentes la salida es 0.

También podríamos considerarlos en otra forma:

AND:...Cualquier 0 en sus entradas la salida será 0.
NAND:.Cualquier 0 en sus entradas la salida será 1.
OR:.....Todas sus entradas en 0 la salida será 0.
NOR:...Todas sus entradas en 0 la salida será 1.
XOR:...Cuando sus entradas son iguales la salida será 0.
XNOR:.Cuando sus entradas son iguales la salida será 1.

Cualquier grupo que memoricemos estaría bien ya que uno es consecuencia del otro.

En tu circuito utilizas NAND porque Tú usas para restablecer el (los) contadores la entrada PL(Program Load).
Notas esos pequeños círculos en la entrada PL? Eso quiere decir que la señal PL es cierta cuando es 0. dicho de otra forma: para que el contador “Sienta” que le está llegando una señal PL esta debe ser baja(0) y responde pasando lo que hay en sus entradas “D” a sus “Q”.
Como en tu circuito todas las D’s están a tierra(0) las Q’s toman ese valor(0).
Las Q’s del 74193 son ciertas cuando son altas(1).

Cómo llegar a la conclusión de utilizar una NAND ?. 
Es relativamente sencillo si vemos las reglas de las compuertas: Queremos detectar cuando el contador llegue a 10 y sabemos que la combinación de BIT’s es 1010 pero ocupamos un 0 para utilizar la entrada PL.
Tomamos los valores ciertos(1’s) de las Q’s y decimos: “Cuando todas las entradas sean 1 la salida será 0”.
Así: Qué Hay(Entradas), Qué Necesito(Salida). Fácil no?.

Por Lo Tanto hay que memorizar aquellos STATEMENTS.

Por otra parte y con la intención de entendernos unos con otros. Sería bueno seguir las reglas, “No escritas ni hechas leyes”, en el arte de escribir(Dibujar) un diagrama; 

Normalmente las líneas de DATOS corren por el dibujo de derecha a izquierda; por la derecha entran, por la izquierda salen procesadas. Si algún(os) dato(s) tiene que ser reprocesado(s) se regresan por la parte alta del dibujo.

Las líneas de CONTROL entran por la parte baja del dibujo. Y fluirían hacia la derecha del dibujo.

Claro todo esto hasta donde sea posible ya que algunos símbolos en algunos Simuladores no se prestan para lograr hacer un diagrama LEIBLE o entendible rápidamente.

Es extremadamente cansado el leer un diagrama con líneas sobrepuestas, muy grande(componentes muy separados). Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: perdón por tanta palabrería.


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 2, 2010)

MrCarlos, como decia mi compañero, ya casi coronamos en el proyecto, ya que este proyecto es de los dos, gracias y mil gracias le damos a ud por habernos brindado tan desinteresada ayuda hacia nosotros, creame que sin usted nosotros aun estariamos perdidos, sin encontrar a alguien que nos pudiera colaborar con esto.

De nuevo mil y mil gracias.

Me pondre a desarrollar lo de 12/24 h, que nos planteaste en el post anterior, y apenas termine, vengo a mostrarle a usted para que me de su opinion de lo que hice.

GRACIAS


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 2, 2010)

Bueno MrCarlos ahora se nos presentan dos inconvenientes, y es que para lo de am y pm no se pueden  utilizar FLIP FLOPS, y lo otro es que no pueden aparecer el 0 de las decenas es ciertas situaciones, por ejemplo de 12, tiene que ir 1, 2 , 3 ,4 , 5, 6, 7,....etc...no tiene que ir 01, 02 , 03, 04 ,05.....viendo esta situacion, se nos complico la cosa, ya que nosotros no nos habiamos dado de cuenta de dichos terminos que el docente estipulo en el proyecto.

Espero nos puedas ayudar.

Muchisisimas gracias.

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Vamos a Ver: no se pueden utilizar Flip-Flop’s para los Indicadores de AM. PM. Entonces cual es su idea ?. Cómo piensan solucionar esto ?. Denme o desarrollen la idea de cómo hacerlo.

Para que no se vean los 0’s en los Display’s de las decenas solo hay que manejar la entrada RBI(5) de los decodificadores 74LS47. apliquen un 1 ó un 0 y vean el efecto de esa entrada de control sobre el Display. Luego me dicen como dejaron esa entrada si con 1 ó con 0.
Por este detalle tan sencillo veo que no han estudiado las hojas de datos de los circuitos integrados que están utilizando.

De verdad, necesito conocer su idea de cómo hacer funcionar las señales AM. PM. Sin Flip-Flop.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 3, 2010)

Aplicando el 0 se arreglo la parte del 0 en las decenas, pero entonces quisiera saber porque?? que sucede con esa entrada?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Sería más productivo y rápido si hubieras estudiado las hojas de datos del 74LS47 ya que e ellas describen el funcionamiento del circuito integrado en cuestión.

Dices: “Aplicando el 0 se arreglo la parte del 0 en las decenas, pero entonces quisiera saber porque?? Que sucede con esa entrada?”.
 Supongo que porque así fue diseñado.

Si mal no recuerdo, esa entrada RBI y la salida RBO es para eliminar los ceros a la izquierda de una cifra.
En tu caso está bien dejar en 0 esa entrada pero para una cifra de 3 dígitos esa cifra nunca prendería cuando fuese 0, así que para representar 103 solo encenderían el 1 y el 3 (1 3).
En estos casos se conectaría el RBO de unidades al RBI de decenas, RBO de decenas a RBI de centenas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 4, 2010)

Buen dia MrCarlos:

Queria comentarle que ya voy muy avanzado en mi proyecto, y todo se lo debo a usted, pero ahora quede barado porque la verdad aun no le entiendo bien como hacer lo del formate 12-24 y tampoco lo de am y pm sin usar fiflops, aun estoy muy confundido en eso, agradeceria que me colaborara, perdone si lo incomodo.

Espero me puedas ayudar.

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.

Muchisimas gracias y un gran abrazo.


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 4, 2010)

Acabo de hablar con el docente, y me ha comentado que si se puede utilizar flipflops, que pena haber dicho que no, estaba confundido. 

Ahora solo que lo de 12-24 que aun no entiendo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

No me incomoda en lo mas minimo el que se me hagan consultas y pueda ayudarles con una respuesta positiva. Lo que si me incomoda es no tener esa respuesta.

Suponia que no podrían hacer el pequeño sistema de HORAS para hacer un reloj con modos de 12/24.

Se los adjunto: estúdienlo y diganme, por ejemplo que hace la compuerta NAND “K” en el circuito.

Para los indicadores AM. PM. Pregunten si pueden utilizar un contador, si tampoco se puede habría que hacerlo con compuertas, supongo.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: acabo de ver tu mensaje. Entonces hazlo, ¡ ya está ! Completo.


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 4, 2010)

MrCarlos, ese proyecto ya es en estos dias, y te voy a ser sincero, aun no entiendo al 100% para que se coloca las compuertas AND y OR, en el circuito, yo se que la and es como multiplicacion y la or suma, entonces no se para que las emplea usted ahi...osea lo que no entiendo es que hacen esas compuertas en el circuito, que funcion cumplen.

Yo se que es algo estupido lo que pregunto, pero necesito saber plenamente cada detalle para no bararme con cualquier pregunta que me haga el docente, ya que es el proyecto final de grado.

Espero me puedas colaborar MrCarlos.

Nuevamente le doy mil gracias por su desinteresada ayuda.

GRACIAS GRACIAS.

Un abrazo gigante.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Dices: “para que se coloca las compuertas AND y OR, en el circuito” .
Supongo te refieres al circuito que adjunté en el mensaje anterior.

Un regaño: Se nota que tan pronto ves el circuito y luego luego preguntas, no le buscas, no lo estudias.

De arriba para abajo y de derecha a izquierda.
El planteamiento: Reloj con modos de operación de 12 y 24 Hrs. En modo 12 hrs. señales de AM. PM.
Hablaremos solo de los contadores de Horas, Unidades y Decenas.

Compuerta F: Detecta cuando el reloj llega a 13 Hrs. Genera un pulso llamado h13, ese pulso pasa “atraves” de la compuerta G “Y” si el conmutador está en la posición 12Hrs=1. 

Compuerta E: Detecta cuando el reloj llega a 24 Hrs. Genera un pulso llamado h24, ese pulso pasa “atraves” de la compuerta H “Y” si el conmutador está en la posición 24Hrs=0 el inversor J invierte la señal y la función de H se cumple.

Compuerta I: restablece a 0 el contador de decenas de horas según como esté el conmutador 24Hrs=0/12Hrs=1.
Esto es si está en 24Hrs=0 “O” si está en 12Hrs=1.

Compuerta K: Debemos, por fuerza, saber todas las funciones de los 74LS193. Su entrada de control “PL” sirve para pasar los datos en sus D’s hacia sus Q’s. Esto ocurrirá cuando esta señal “PL” es baja(0). Este nivel lógico 0 se lo da la compuerta K cuando se genere un pulso MR para el contador de las decenas “Y” cuando el conmutador 24Hrs=0/12Hrs=1 esté en la posición 12Hrs=1. Como en las entradas D’s del contador de unidades tenemos programado 0001, este contador pasará esos datos a sus Q’s con lo que se restablecerá a 1 en modo 12 Hrs. No así cuando está en modo 24 Hrs.

Compuerta A: Detecta cuando el contador de unidades llega a 10, cuando llega, se restablece a 0 atraves de la compuerta B y cuenta +1 el contador de decenas puesto que ya han pasado una decena de horas.

Compuerta B: restablece a o el contador de unidades cuando el reloj llega a 24 Hrs “O” cuando este contador llega a 10.

Espero no haber omitido nada.

Como si puedes utilizar Flip-Flop’s para las señales luminosas AM. PM. Debes de seleccionar uno de los 2 Flip-Flop’s, el tipo JK o el tipo D.
Cuando el reloj esté en modo 24 Hrs. Debes deshabilitar estas señales luminosas por medio de compuertas AND, una entrada iría al conmutador 24Hrs=0/12Hrs=1 y la otra a las salidas del Flip-Flop que hayan seleccionado. Las salidas de las compuertas AND irían los indicadores luminosos de AM. PM.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 7, 2010)

Buen dia MrCarlos

Que pena la demora en contestarle, estaba dedicado al montaje manual, ahora tengo una duda MrCarlos, como funciona eso lo de am y pm, el que ud me mando no entiendo, que hacen los fiflops?? espero me entienda.

Muchisimas gracias

Un abrazo gigante.

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.

PD: Muchas gracias por la respuesta que me dio anteriormente 

MrCarlos otra cosita, que pena molestarlo tanto, lo que sucede es que lo de am y pm me tiene que aprecer en un display, que tendria que hacer??

Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Dices en tu mensaje #39:
cómo funciona eso lo de am y pm.
-Encendiendo uno de los 2 indicadores luminosos AM. ó PM.

Sigues Diciendo en tu mensaje:
El que UD me mando no entiendo, que hacen los fiflops
-El Flip-Flop(7474) lo que hace, en cuanto a su funcionamiento, es que cambia el estado de sus Q’s cuando se le aplica un pulso en la entrada CP(3) si las demás entradas están a los niveles lógicos necesarios para que los haga.
Las entradas S(4) y R(1) son para poner en SET o RESET las salidas Q’s.
La entrada D(2) es para poner un nivel Lógico que queremos en la Q(5) después de aplicar un pulso a CP(3).

En el Reloj lo estamos utilizando para encender las señales luminosas de AM. ó PM. Cuando, el reloj, está operando en modo de 12 Hrs. Cuando está operando en modo 24 Hrs. Esos indicadores no encienden pues las compuertas AND, a donde están conectados, tienen un nivel Lógico bajo(0) en una de las entradas. Ese nivel 0 ó 1 les llega a estas AND desde el conmutador “24Hrs=0/12Hrs=1”.


saludos
a sus ordenes

Hola Orlando Correo

Entonces donde debe aparecer las señales luminosas AM. PM??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 7, 2010)

Las señales luminosas deben aparecer en un display, por ejemplo si son las 1 a.m, debe aparecer la hora 1 y un display indicando la A, espero me puedas entender MrCarlos.

Muchisimas gracias.

Ademas AM y PM solo deben aparecer en el formato de 12 horas. Espero su pronta ayuda MrCarlos, ya que eso es para mañana y solo me falta lo de am y pm, muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Quiere decir que no utilizarás LED’s sino Un Display de 7 Segmentos para Mostrar en en él “A” si es AM. y “P” si es PM ???.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Espera Un Poco, o ve cambiando Los DISPLAY’S DIGITALES por un Display de 7 Segmentos.


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 7, 2010)

Si exacto, a éso se refiere mi compañero. Hablando de todo un poco, Mr Carlos, me gustaría saber sobre usted, saber con quien estoy contactando, Es estudiante o profesional? De que parte? Créame que estamos realmente agradecidos con usted, y no hay manera de recompensárselo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo y SebastianConvers

Mostrar A ó P en un Display de 7 segmentos cuando el reloj está en modo 12 Hrs. Es +/- sencillo, además que no prendan cuando el reloj está en modo 24 Hrs.

Analizan y estudien el circuito adjunto en la imagen.

Si les sirve ahí está.

SebastianConvers
Entra a mi perfil dándole Click en mi Alias y seleccionando lo que te interese de Mi.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 8, 2010)

Dios sos el mejor, definitivamente no hay manera de agradecerte MrCarlos, no me habia acostado teniendo fe que usted me responderia antes de las 6 a.m que tengo que presentar el proyecto, muchisimas gracias, ahora mismo me pongo a montar eso, gracias gracias y nuevamente gracias MrCarlos.


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola Mr Carlos. Creo que estamos a un soplo de terminar todo el diseño. Adjunto todo lo que llevamos, ya unido; Agradecería que lo analizaras, y si algo está mal, nos lo hcieras saber. Aparte, Cambié el D0 de el 193 de las unidades de las horas a Vcc. El conteo debería comenzar desde 1. Por qé no lo hace para 12 horas. o cómo sería ésto. Saludos.

Adjunto  el archivo que te he mencionado, siento no haberlo ehcho en uno solo. Abrazo.

Qe pena con todos, ése no era el archivo me he confundido. Éste es el archivo completo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola  SebastianConvers

Revisé toda la documentación que han adjuntado incluyendo el diagrama del Reloj.
Todo aparentemente me parece perfecto. ¡Buen Trabajo!.

Mencionas en tu mensaje que tuviste que cambiar D0 en el 193 para que cambiara a 1 cuando el reloj está operando en Modo 12 Hrs. Pues así te los adjunté en mi mensaje #44, verifica y verás que así está con D0  al Vcc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 11, 2010)

MrCarlos el proyecto no fue devuelto, porque nos faltaba un detalle, y la verdad que nosotros no sabiamos..el detalle es que toca agregarle un suiche o algo por estilo, de tal forma que si es profesor me pide que sean las 12:30, yo con ese suiche se la pueda mostrar sin necesidad de tener que esperar a que pase el tiempo para que llegue a ese hora.

Espero me entiendas.

Muchisimas gracias y un gran abrazo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola Orlando Correo

Es lo que te mencionaba en mi mensaje #19
“Primero los segundos, luego los minutos, posteriormente como conectar los segundos con los minutos, después las horas y ahora como conectar los minutos con las horas.

Además, el reloj ahora va a ser de Formatos 12 y 24 Hrs. Por medio de un conmutador.
Qué sigue ?. *supongo que un circuito para ponerlo a tiempo* y luego hacerlo que tenga alarma....”

Para lograr ese fin que pretenden se utilizaran las entradas D’s de todos los contadores y las PL.
Por medio de DigiSwitch’s se programa cada contador y aplicándole un pulso alto a PL el contenido de las D’s pasa a las Q’s de cada contador.

Pero en caso del contador de unidades de horas tenemos utilizando D0 para programar 0001 cuando el reloj está en modo 12 Hrs. Así que aquí hay que hacer una circuiteria extra para poder hacer ambas cosas: 
1 Que programe, por medio de PL este contador cuando está en modo 12 Hrs.
2 Que programe, por medio de PL este contador al número que esté en ese momento en su DigiSwitch.

Recuerden: Queremos un 0 en PL de todos los contadores cuando presionamos el Botón “Set.” Sin importar el modo(12-24Hrs). Y que D0 llegue, sea 0 ó 1 pase hacia, por supuesto, D0.

Creen poder hacerlo ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 16, 2010)

Buenos dias MrCarlos

Que pena por la ausencia, lo que sucede es que me toco salir de viaje y por lo tanto no habia podido entrar al foro. Bueno ahora me puse a ver detalladamente lo que usted me escribe en ese comentario..estuve averiguando ese Digiswitch y no se consigue por aqui en mi ciudad, dicen que lo podre conseguir mecanico pero electronico no, entonces, queria saber si hay alguna otra forma?..

Quedo en espera de una pronta y positiva respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola Orlando Contreras

Se vería Más profesional con DigiSwitch’s. Tal vez los pudieras pedir por Internet.
Tambien puedes utilizar Dip Switch como en la imagen adjunta.
Ó, cualquier switch que cierre y habrá, es decir que no sea momentáneo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Orlando Correo (Nov 16, 2010)

Ese ultimo que dijiste si fue el que conseguia comercialmente, voy a comprarlo.


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola Mr Carlos

Había estado pensando en diferentes maneras de adelantarlo y he pensado, en que tal si le ponemos un Swiche, normalmente abierto a la entrada del CPU, de las Unidades de Minutos y horas, ya que son los vitales para adelantar. Y que éstos mismos vayan a Vcc, para que cada vez que se active el swiche, le aplique el pulso a CPU y éste haga un conteo adicional, para así adelantar el reloj. Que opinas de la idea?

un gran Saludo!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola SebastianConvers

Claro También se puede poner a tiempo de ese modo aunque creo que es más difícil.
Haz un experimento así como mencionas luego me dices qué pasó.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SebastianConvers (Nov 16, 2010)

Bueno la verdad la opción qe te comenté, es válida. De hecho si adelanta el reloj. Lo único es qe cómo  CPU va conectado al MR de la otra sección, ésto produce también un cero en las Decenas de la otra sección. A fin de cuentas también se podría así. Me resulta interesante.


----------



## guero_j25 (Abr 19, 2011)

Saludos.




Yo he estado tratando de hacer de varias formas un reloj digital que sea de 12 horas y lo que he logrado es este que les muestro en la imagen, con los integrados 74LS193 y 74LS47, lo he hecho en el Circuit Wizard.

TODO FUNCIONA MUY BIEN CON UNA SOLA EXCEPCION

El unico inconveniente es que al contar en las horas en lugar de que empieze en 1 empieza en 0 y es lo que no he logrado hacer.

Por ejemplo el formato es asi: HH MM SS cuando inicio el reloj en HH se muestra 00 y segun yo debe de iniciar 01 ya que se esta manejando el formato de 12 horas.

Ojala y alguien me pueda ayudar a corregir esto. Si alguien lo desea puedo mandar el proyecto por e-mail.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola güero_j25

Por medio de las entradas L1, L2, L4, L8 de los contadores debes restablecer a 01: cuando estos contadores lleguen a 13:
En el mensaje #26 explico como hacerlo, tanto como para formato 24Hrs Como 12Hrs.

Comprime tu archivo de CircuitWizard y adjúntalo aquí como .RAR o .ZIP . La imagen que adjuntaste no está muy clara(Visible).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## guero_j25 (Abr 20, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola güero_j25
> 
> Por medio de las entradas L1, L2, L4, L8 de los contadores debes restablecer a 01: cuando estos contadores lleguen a 13:
> En el mensaje #26 explico como hacerlo, tanto como para formato 24Hrs Como 12Hrs.
> ...



Gracias *MrCarlos* por tu pronta respuesta.

Este es el archivo .cwz que realize en Circuit Wizard lo he comprimido a .zip solo lo descomprimes y ya, si lo deseas puedes hacer las correcciones necesarias y ojala y me lo puedas mandar de nuevo, y con gusto lo comparto con la comunidad...

De antemano muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola guero_j25

Analicé tu circuito y veo que hay algunas cosas por mejorar:

La salida de las compuertas AND normalmente está a nivel bajo, cuando tienes tu reloj en modo de programar la hora, a esas compuertas le aplicas 5V con lo cual podrían dañarse. (Reloj Digital 12 horas 74LS193 74LS47 (1))

R1, en rojo, no funciona así como lo esperas ya que a mayor número de segmentos encendidos menor será la intensidad luminosa de estos. Cada segmento de cada Display debe tener su propia resistencia. Esta se calcula en base al Vcc. Menos la caída en el segmento dividido entre la corriente del segmento (=Rx). (Reloj Digital 12 horas 74LS193 74LS47 (2)).

Todas las entradas de un circuito integrado digital, si no se utilizan o si en un momento dado quedan desconectadas se les debe aplicar el Vcc. O Gnd. Directo o atraves de una resistencia. (Reloj Digital 12 horas 74LS193 74LS47 (3))
Aquí está una sugerencia para que el contador de Horas solo cuente de 1 a 12 en modo 12Hrs.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## guero_j25 (Abr 21, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola guero_j25
> 
> Analicé tu circuito y veo que hay algunas cosas por mejorar:
> 
> ...



Saludos MrCarlos y Muchas Gracias por tu gran ayuda, estoy analizando y  aprendiendo con toda la información que me haz hecho el favor de  mandarme y corregirme te lo agradezco mucho.

En cuanto tenga todo el circuito terminado lo subo a ver que te parece...

De nuevo muchas gracias MrCarlos.


----------



## guero_j25 (Abr 25, 2011)

Saludos MrCarlos...

Te mando lo que he avanzado, a ver que te parece, incluso ya estoy avanzando tambien en la elaboracion del PCB que pienso hacerla en 2 o 3 tabletas, porfa me das tu opinion, graciasl amigo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola guero_j25

Creo que no hay nada que decir, el circuito funciona según las expectativas.

saludosPD: acabo de notar algo que afectaría al reloj cuando lo armes en la realidad:A las compuertas OR, las entradas que van a los Botones les falta una resistencia a Tierra de digamos entre 1K a 10K para que efectivamente sientan en esa entrada un nivel bajo(0).
a sus ordenes


----------



## javicor (May 21, 2011)

Saludos a todos como estudiantes de ing electronica e ing mecanica les digo q deben ver si algunos componentes son ttl osea sin conectar se reconoce como vcc pero no es bueno confiarse es bueno conectar cpd a vcc y cpu se activa con tension negativa dc en el caso de contador 74193 para diseÑar un reloj


----------



## maria2409 (Sep 17, 2015)

Buenas noches. Necesito ayuda, ya que necesito un reloj 12 horas con AM y PM, y monté el circuito mostrado en los mensajes anteriores con el 74LS193 y 74LS47 en el simulador proteus, pero en el segundero me cuenta hasta siete y envía el pulso al otro display.

No sé qué tengo mal. Por favor, ayuda.

Adjunta se encuentra una imagen del segundero que monté.
No entiendo por qué no me cuenta hasta 9.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola maria2409

Debería funcionar como lo deseas ya que parece que todo está bien conectado, a excepción de unas entradas de control de los decodificadores 74LS47.

Además faltan las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display. Pero no por esto contaría de 0 a 7.

Verifica con el osciloscopio del simulador el nivel de los pulsos que salen del 555 deben ser de 0 a 5 volts o algo muy cerca de 5 Volts.

Te adjunto el circuito desarrollado en el ISIS de Proteus Ver. 7.1 pruebalo.

Si esos dos contadores son para los Segundos debería tener una circuiteria para que cuente solo de 00 a 59, al siguiente pulso deben cambiar a 00.

Espero haberte ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maria2409 (Sep 18, 2015)

hola buen día le agradezco su valiosa colaboración y ayuda con este circuito, ya funciona exitosamente puesto que logre encontrar el error  con su orientación nuevamente mil gracias que tenga un felizzz día


----------



## maria2409 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola. De nuevo yo.
Monté el circuito del reloj pero las horas sólo me cuentan hasta las 9.
¿Quién me puede ayudar o que error tengo en el montaje del mismo?

Adjunto se encuentra el reloj que monté en Proteus.

Gracias, y disculpen  la molestia.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 21, 2015)

Hola maria2409

Faltan varias cosas por mejorar en el diseño que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #67

La parte de tu diseño para mostrar la A o La P no requiere tanta circuiteria.
Lo puedes mirar en el archivo contenido en el .ZIP que te adjunto. (*Solo Horas y AM PM.DSN*).

Una Pregunta para Ti: Cómo le vas a hacer para poner a tiempo Tu Reloj??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maria2409 (Sep 22, 2015)

disculpa que te moleste tanto pero todavia tengo problema con las horas porque solo me cuenta hasta las 9 deberia pasar a las 10 y no hace eso


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola maria2409

No es ninguna molestia, estoy para servirte.

Qué circuito estás utilizando??
El que te adjunté en mi mensaje anterior funciona bien.
Pruébalo para estar seguros.

Borra todo lo que tienes en tu diseño para las horas, incluyendo AM PM.
Borra todos los letreros de mi diseño.
Selecciona todo mi diseño, cópialo y pégalo en tu diseño.

Luego nos cuentas que tal te fue.

Te Adjunto mi diseño de nuevo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## maria2409 (Sep 23, 2015)

Estimado Mr. Carlos 

Estoy enormemente agradecida con tu valiosa colaboración. 
ya el circuito me funciona correctamente   . Para ponerlo a tiempo le agregue unos pulsadores, te voy a adjuntar el circuito para que lo veas.

Te doy una excelente calificación 

Muchisimas Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola maria2409

Si conectas de ese modo los botones podrías dañar las compuertas AND asociadas.
Esto ocurrirá cuando armes el circuito en la realidad.
Cuando la salida de esas compuertas AND sean nivel bajo y presiones el botón la salida de esa compuerta se dañará. Muy probablemente.

Mejor agrega una compuerta OR de 2 entradas a cada botón.
La salida de la AND la conectas a una entrada de la OR. 
La salida de la OR la conectas a donde estaba conectada la salida de la AND.
La otra entrada de la OR la conectas al botón.
Agrega una resistencia en esa unión –OR-botón- y a tierra. De tal valor que la OR sienta un nivel bajo al armarlo en la realidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

